# UK truck driver looking to work in Manitoba



## mick stokes (Feb 17, 2015)

Happy days I'm a UK truck driver, I have a Canadian class 1 licence last time I came out I worked out Lethbridge and my wife and son stopped in the UK .This time we're all coming over and looking at Manitoba ie Winnipeg area can anybody put us onto a good trucking company and a decent area to live ?


----------



## Gibjam (Sep 6, 2013)

mick stokes said:


> Happy days I'm a UK truck driver, I have a Canadian class 1 licence last time I came out I worked out Lethbridge and my wife and son stopped in the UK .This time we're all coming over and looking at Manitoba ie Winnipeg area can anybody put us onto a good trucking company and a decent area to live ?


Hi Mick, I can not advise on trucking companies but I know Bison have a presence in the city and I know Polar operate the city if you're looking to get onto Ice Road Truckers.

Anyway, stick to the South of the city would be my advice. Other than that Transcona with is in the NW corner and closer to the industrial sites so would guess the yards.

Neighborhoods to name but a few:
River Park South, Royalwood, St Vital, Bridgewater, Charleswood, Fort Garry, Southdale...

We moved here last April and so far so good.


----------



## mick stokes (Feb 17, 2015)

Thanks for the advice Gibjam


----------

